# What is the correct order for modifiers



## dianawink

What is the correct way to bill modifiers   If you are using mod RT and
 59 (on the same line) which goes first  does it make a difference???


----------



## jmcpolin

I ususally code the modifier that affects payment first.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

jmcpolin said:


> i ususally code the modifier that affects payment first.



59-rt


----------



## heatheralayna

numbers go first, then any letter modifiers in numeric - alpha order.  so it would be 59-RT

HTH  Heather Shaw, CPC, CIRCC


----------



## tammster

This is the way I was taught, as well, but some of my doctors disagree...can anyone provide a reference for that guideline?


----------



## aaron.lucas

Actually I was told if you're using an anatomical modifier then the 59 isn't necessary because the anatomical mod covers the "different anatomical location" requirement.  what's the context the modifiers are being used in?  is there more than one procedure being done on the right side?


----------



## maryawinfield04

So in the case of the -22 and -82 modifier would i use the combination on 22,82 or 82,22? With reading some of the reponses i'm understanding it as modifier that effect payment (22) would go first? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## aaron.lucas

Well, normally -82 affects payment as well, but since the increased reimbursement for modifier -22 is determined by the carrier normally, you would probably use -22 first.  Although I wonder if an assistant surgeon would even be allowed to bill for increased services, because the assistant isn't typically doing as much work as the primary right?  Anybody know the answer to that?


----------



## maryawinfield04

aaron.lucas said:


> well, normally -82 affects payment as well, but since the increased reimbursement for modifier -22 is determined by the carrier normally, you would probably use -22 first.  Although i wonder if an assistant surgeon would even be allowed to bill for increased services, because the assistant isn't typically doing as much work as the primary right?  Anybody know the answer to that?



yes i wonder if you can bill a -22 modifier for the assistant. I didn't get an edit for the -22 modifier for the asst. I think you can because the asst is doing more than what they normally do when they asst???


----------

